# some recently complete sharpening/repair jobs



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

I know i always forget the before pics... sorry.

The masamotos were in for rehandling and sharpening. The honyaki was also refinished, polished, etc.

The nenohi kiritsuke was in for a broken tip repair and sharpening (as well as general cleanup) and the takobiki (forged by shiraki-san and ground by murray carter) was in for sharpening repair and rehandling.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Got a better pic of the tip on the kiritsuke? I'm curious to see what you did with it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice work Jon! I can almost see your finger print in that one shot.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

Sadly they are already gone... Sorry


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 13, 2013)

How much of a time commitment was involved in polishing with the finger stones Jon. They were beautiful.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 13, 2013)

Hours of work were involved with the mirror finish, but the rest were easier. The honyaki took me about an hour to do though.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful polish!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 14, 2013)

Jon, the finish on the honyaki is stunning. Would you be able to achieve close to the same result using wet/dry sand paper and consistently increasing the grit?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 14, 2013)

I've gone up to 12000 grit Micromesh, and it doesn't look nearly like that.

White rouge and a buffing wheel work though.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 15, 2013)

I finish off with Cape Cod polish after fine sandpaper. It does give a nice mirror-like look.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 15, 2013)

Danny, Have you busted out the Cape Cod cloths yet?


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2013)

if you don't mind me asking in the open, Jon, what kind of cost would be involved for a Honyaki re-handle, and a utilitarian polish (bringing out the hamon, but not mirroring)?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2013)

our rehandle pricing is on the website here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/knife-rehandling

as far as the polishing goes, it depends on the knife and condition of the knife. Also, i always have to sharpen the knife too after work like that, so the base price for sharpening double bevel knives right now is $15. Polishing can add anywhere from $20 or more to that base price depending on the knife, condition, etc.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2013)

JBroida said:


> our rehandle pricing is on the website here:
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/knife-rehandling
> 
> as far as the polishing goes, it depends on the knife and condition of the knife. Also, i always have to sharpen the knife too after work like that, so the base price for sharpening double bevel knives right now is $15. Polishing can add anywhere from $20 or more to that base price depending on the knife, condition, etc.




You're not making much money on this, are you? I should take advantage, because re-finishing a honyaki is just a real pain in the ass, in my experience.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2013)

i try to keep it fair for everyone... but i now have to limit my work in sharpening and repairs... for example, i only do japanese kitchen knives (and some american custom knives) now days... and no ken onion shuns. The vast majority of work i get for sharpening (other than the honbadzuke i do in store) are really high end knives... honyaki, custom work, etc. Very time consuming stuff and high expectations.

Also, i'm pretty fast at this stuff now days


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 15, 2013)

Once my wife is working again, I'll be in touch, my friend.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 15, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Danny, Have you busted out the Cape Cod cloths yet?



Responded by PM.


----------



## mpukas (Aug 16, 2013)

MAD skills Jon. Very impressive.


----------

